# Paradise and Hell



## Orso (Feb 2, 2012)

In your opinion, which are the best cities/states /countries for an FA? I mean, in which places you saw the greatest amount of BBWs? And, on the opposite side, which places are the worst, with the smallest number of BBWS? Where are located paradise and hell?

On the basis of my experience, *United States* are FAs paradise. I never saw a land blessed with so many, so beautiful, so large, so interesting BBWs. All the stars of the star-spangled banner would not be enough to rate American BBWs, but, in the style of hotels, movies and everything else, I must restrict myself to five. God bless America and American BBWs! *****

*Russia*. I was there often in Soviet period and I saw lots of BBWs, quite large and quite attractive. Unfortunately that opulence was unattainable by the Westerners, because Soviet citizens were discouraged from contacts with people from capitalistic countries and often locals looked worried or downright scared of tourists. I do not know personally how is the situation now, but statistics say it is still a good place. In any case its four and half stars for the Russia of the past, but I can write only 4 of them ****

*Britain* (outside London), after the Eighties the number and the quality of BBWs boomed, and this is another charm added to the already considerable charms of Great Britain. 4 stars for Britain. **** 

*Egypt *and *Sudan *. I was there in 1981 and 1979 respectively and I saw there many beautiful BBWs, with fine features and lots of charm but, like anywhere else in the Near East, it is very difficult to approach women and romance and sex are by rule connected only with marriage. So these tantalising beauties are not easily attainable for an FA who is not planning marriage. Anyway this could be easy once you get acquainted with people: one of my Sudanese colleagues suggested me to marry his cousin, who was really beautiful and supersize! In any case 4 stars for Egypt and Sudan as I saw them ****


And now hell. 
*Switzerland*. Ask Conrad! In Switzerland there is an absolute dearth of BBWs and I think most of them are not Swiss but foreigners. For instance, one of the very few BBWs I saw was the Serbian wife of a Swiss colleague. Switzerland is a beautiful, civilized, pleasant country, but dont go there looking for BBWs! All in all, Switzerland deserves *

*Mongolia*. A charming, beautiful, fascinating country, but practically no BBWs, and I dont think that things changed since I was there in 1986. One star *

*Turkmenia *(former Soviet Union). Turkmen women can be beautiful and sensuous, but unfortunately they are thin. I dont think I ever saw in Turkmenia a young BBW, if ones lucky one sees plumpish women, but nothing more than that. For Turkmenia its scarcely one star. *

*Paris *is absolute hell for an FA. Parisians BBWs are practically non-existent and the very few one sees around are generally tourists or immigrants from former French Africa. I love Paris, I would love to live there, but its definitely not the place for an FA. BBW-wise Paris deserves just half a star, no more.

And what do you think? Where would you place Paradise and Hell?


----------



## musicman (Feb 2, 2012)

Orso said:


> *Russia*. I was there often in Soviet period and I saw lots of BBWs, quite large and quite attractive. Unfortunately that opulence was unattainable by the Westerners, because Soviet citizens were discouraged from contacts with people from capitalistic countries and often locals looked worried or downright scared of tourists. I do not know personally how is the situation now, but statistics say it is still a good place. In any case its four and half stars for the Russia of the past, but I can write only 4 of them ****



One of my wife's friends, who is not fat herself, was in Odessa a few years ago, and she said that supersize women in bikinis were common on the Black Sea beaches. She didn't use the term "supersize", but she said she saw many women who were as big as my wife (500 pounds).


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 2, 2012)

I keep hearing tantalizing tales of BBWs in Samoa; has anyone been there? On a related note, how about Vanuatu? Surely there must be BBWs in a country whose national anthem is "Yumi, yumi, yumi"!


----------



## bigmac (Feb 2, 2012)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I keep hearing tantalizing tales of BBWs in Samoa; has anyone been there? On a related note, how about Vanuatu? Surely there must be BBWs in a country whose national anthem is "Yumi, yumi, yumi"!



Never been there but there are lots of Samoans in California. Some (like an ex GF) have rebelled against the mores western missionaries tried to impose upon their homeland.


----------



## GunnerFA (Feb 4, 2012)

Well there's plenty of bbw here in Australia. I can definitely agree about Switzerland from the short time I spent in Zurich last year. I also agree about the UK. London was pretty disappointing but Edinburgh, where I spent most of my time there, had plenty of bbw.


----------



## wrench13 (Feb 5, 2012)

China - Asians in general tend to be smaller, slender people: in my frequent trips to southern CHina, I've seen zero SSBBW, 1 or 2 what we consider BBW and a few plump ladies. The upside is that they really stick out in the huge throngs of people common in public places in CHina. And all were gorgeous! 
I have to say ** , because the big girls were really pretty.


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 9, 2012)

Lots of good gals in Canada too


----------



## bigmac (Feb 10, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> Lots of good gals in Canada too



Lots of cute fat Newfie girls in Alberta. Lots of fond memories (dated three Newfie BBWs when I lived in Alberta in the early 80s).


----------



## Tad (Feb 10, 2012)

In most places, older urban cores--the places where people walk or use public transit a lot--have a lot less bigger people than do the suburbs, and both less than the smaller satellite cities.

Things do change over time, but I know that 25 years ago, when I lived there, Paris had pretty much no fat people. I was 5'8" and 160-170 pounds, and I was in the largest size of trousers that most of the stores there sold at the time


----------



## agouderia (Feb 11, 2012)

Tad said:


> Things do change over time, but I know that 25 years ago, when I lived there, Paris had pretty much no fat people. I was 5'8" and 160-170 pounds, and I was in the largest size of trousers that most of the stores there sold at the time



Same experience here. During my high school exchange program you couldn't even get women's size 12/14 in France. 
That has changed a lot, even though the French still are among the slimmest internationally - but they seem to have at least grown from tiny to normal (also in part due to the younger population having gotten taller).

As far as paradise goes .... Greece in the summer is the perfect place for BHM sighting! :wubu:
Even seriously big guys run around the beaches and waterfronts shirtless and tanned, wonderfully uninhibited .... and 78% of Greek men are overweight .... so it's like a visual all you can eat buffet!


----------



## bigmac (Feb 16, 2012)

When I spent a summer in the UK several years back to discovered that Cardiff Wales and Glasgow Scotland where both full of chubby dark haired fair skinned and often green eyed lasses. Not full-sized BBWs but very cute nonetheless.


----------



## mediaboy (Feb 17, 2012)

Canada, land of maple syrup & fucking hot ass fat girls.

If you don't believe me then ask Juicy Jacqueline's Tumblr whats up.


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 17, 2012)

bigmac said:


> Lots of cute fat Newfie girls in Alberta. Lots of fond memories (dated three Newfie BBWs when I lived in Alberta in the early 80s).



Yeah there are a few still left here in Newfie although there is no appreciation for them lol... so I say more people need to move to Newfie, only requirements are to like big girls and guys and be able to tolerate snow seeing as we have it at least 5 months a year LOL


----------



## bigmac (Feb 17, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> Yeah there are a few still left here in Newfie although there is no appreciation for them lol... so I say more people need to move to Newfie, only requirements are to like big girls and guys and be able to tolerate snow seeing as we have it at least 5 months a year LOL



Snow and _horizontal rain_ too. May explain why Newfies always top the Statistics Canada rankings for both alcohol consumption and sexual activity. Bad weather outside = more time spent on indoor activities.


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 17, 2012)

Truest words ever spoken lol, I know there are only 5 or 6 hundred thousand people living here right now but I am sure there are more Newfies throughout Canada then any other province, the results of such bad weather


----------



## bonified (Feb 23, 2012)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I keep hearing tantalizing tales of BBWs in Samoa; has anyone been there? On a related note, how about Vanuatu? Surely there must be BBWs in a country whose national anthem is "Yumi, yumi, yumi"!




Been to Samoa a few times, lived there for a while too, lovely country. First time I went I was 19 as a supporter for the Rugby 7's team lol but I'm sure thats not what you were wondering about.


----------



## bigmac (Feb 23, 2012)

mediaboy said:


> Canada, land of maple syrup & fucking hot ass fat girls.
> 
> If you don't believe me then ask Juicy Jacqueline's Tumblr whats up.



And you don't have to go to BBW events to meet them. When you go out to a club or event in Canada you're pretty much assured of seeing at least a few BBWs. Unlike in many American cities where BBWs cloister themselves.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 24, 2012)

bigmac said:


> And you don't have to go to BBW events to meet them. When you go out to a club or event in Canada you're pretty much assured of seeing at least a few BBWs. Unlike in many American cities where BBWs cloister themselves.



Maybe now, however I remember a time when I lived in Toronto, where seeing BBWs was rare. Of course all I had to do was cross the border and visit a mall in Buffalo to see plenty.


----------



## diggers1917 (Feb 25, 2012)

musicman said:


> One of my wife's friends, who is not fat herself, was in Odessa a few years ago, and she said that supersize women in bikinis were common on the Black Sea beaches. She didn't use the term "supersize", but she said she saw many women who were as big as my wife (500 pounds).



That's rather encouraging to hear:happy: For my future studies of early soviet music and culture I'm currently trying to learn Russian and intend to spend time there - nice to know that it's possible that it might not just be the intellectual/cultural side that gets stimulated


----------

